# Climber Cuts Off Arm To Pull Free of Boulder May. 2003



## TheTreeSpyder (Feb 27, 2004)

Newspaper report


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 27, 2004)

This is old news, Kenny.

Are we missing something here?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Feb 27, 2004)

Sorry, i couldn't find it on AS search, we'll see what we can do aobut it!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 27, 2004)

You shoulda have made a comment relating it to working a lone, that would ahve made it topical.

I'm going to have foru or five emails telling me this has nothing to do with tree work


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *
> 
> I'm going to have foru or five emails telling me this has nothing to do with tree work  *




THOSE are the people that need to get a life!


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 27, 2004)

I bet he was looking up at the trees while he gnawed his arm off with that pocketknife!


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 6, 2004)

This shows the value of carrying a high quality knife, preferably with a blade length of at least 4 inches, just in case you pin your arm in a tight (tree) crotch and can't start your chain saw to cut it off. Your knife needs to be either a fixed blade or a folder that can be opened with one hand. Try to avoid buying knives with blades made of 420 or 440 steel. Get quality steel like D2 or S30V.

Hmmm, I forgot, most of us also carry Silkys.  Forget what I said about knives.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 7, 2004)

This speeks to the idea of not climbing alone.


----------

